# Mehrzeiliges Label



## 777 (29. Mrz 2006)

In ein Label lässt sich mit maximal einer Zeile schreiben. Kennt ihr eine andere Komponente oder ne Eigenschaft, die man am Label ändern kann, damit man auch mehrere Zeilen füllen kann?
cya
David

PS: Was ist nen guter Freeware Java Compiler?


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Mrz 2006)

Hast du ein AWT-Label oder ein JLabel?

Guck dir mal Jikes an.
Download: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=128803&package_id=141061
Projekt: http://jikes.sourceforge.net/


----------



## The_S (29. Mrz 2006)

Wenns ein JLabel ist, kannste html tags verwednen


```
new JLabel("<html>Zeilen-
umbruch</html>");
```


----------



## 777 (29. Mrz 2006)

Ich probiers mal aus...


----------



## lin (29. Mrz 2006)

oder GCJ 
http://gcc.gnu.org/java/


----------



## Roar (29. Mrz 2006)

oder javac http://java.sun.com :autsch:


----------



## thE_29 (29. Mrz 2006)

Oder einfach in die API schaun :bae: (da steht das swing Comps html Code können)


----------



## lin (29. Mrz 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder javac http://java.sun.com


du langweiler du :bae:


----------



## thE_29 (29. Mrz 2006)

Es stellt sich die Frage @ lin, warum du einen anderen compiler für java empfiehlst, wobei die Frage doch einfach lautet, wie man ein 2 zeiliges JLabel macht ^^



Oder macht der gcj aus allen Labels 2 zeilige Labels?


----------



## The_S (29. Mrz 2006)

@ thE_29



			
				thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es stellt sich die Frage @ lin, warum du einen anderen compiler für java empfiehlst



deswegen



			
				777 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Was ist nen guter Freeware Java Compiler?


----------



## 777 (29. Mrz 2006)

GENAU!
Wollte ich gern wissen- mein jetziger ist irgendwie... xXxx
Naja- zumindest hab ich ja auch schon in nem anderen Thread noch ne Frage gestellt wegen meinem Compiler


----------



## The_S (29. Mrz 2006)

Wobei das auch die Frage aufwirft:

warum nimmste net den Standard von Sun?


----------



## Roar (29. Mrz 2006)

er verwechselt compiler mit ide, deshalb auch "aplet funktinoiert nur im compiler" :autsch:


----------



## 777 (29. Mrz 2006)

Bin den grad am Suchen...


----------



## 777 (29. Mrz 2006)

Ja mir kann ja mal wer meinen code mit seinem Compiler compilieren und mal hochladen... bin mal gespannt ob ihrs schafft ^^


----------



## The_S (29. Mrz 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> er verwechselt compiler mit ide, deshalb auch "aplet funktinoiert nur im compiler" :autsch:



habsch mir auch grad gedacht  :lol:


----------



## thE_29 (30. Mrz 2006)

Bitte dann sag uns mal deinen Compiler!

Compiler = javac (oder das gcj dings)

IDE = eclipse, Jbuilder, JOE, netbeans, etc.


Aber poste mal deinen "nicht" compilierbaren Code


----------

